# DW Review - EZ Car Care Viper Non-Acid Wheel Cleaner



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Firstly thanks goes to Darren at EZ Car Care for sending the wheel cleaner on to review and sorry it's taken so long to get to it, unfortunately the weather has not been on my side.

EZ Car Care are a recently founded company who want to supply us with affordable quality car cleaning equipment and chemicals, for more information please have a look here: http://ezcarcare.co.uk/

I should also point out that the last time my car was washed was around the 23rd of Dec 2015, since then it's been through snow, ice, rain, hail etc etc so the wheels were in a pretty sorry state.

*The Product: *



The Viper non-acid wheel cleaner arrived well packed with the instructions clearly printed on the reverse of the bottle. I was slightly taken back by the smell, not that it was bad, just more that it reminded my of Dettol a bit.

*EZ Car Care say:*

"Viper - our non-acid alloy wheel cleaner that's guaranteed to destroy brake dust, salts and road dirt in general. It really is a wheel cleaner with a deadly bite! Team this up with our EZ detailing brush and agitate for an ultimate wheel cleaner.

Simply spray Viper all over your wheels, agitate with a detailing brush, leave Viper to break down all of the dirt and grime with its powerful cleaning agents, then simply rinse with pressured water.

You can use Viper in its natural form or dilute 10:1 for a general maintenance clean."

*The Method:*

This was my wheel prior to starting:


I applied a good amount coating the wheel and left to dwell for a few minutes while I filled up my wheel wash bucket. I then agitated the cleaner with detailing brush, at this stage I could already see a big improvement.



A quick power wash to rinse it all off and then wheel was looking really clean.



*Price:*
Viper is available in a few sizes and is available from here http://ezcarcare.co.uk/wheels.html

250ml (my sample size) = £5.49
500ml = £7.99
1ltr = £10.99

*Would I use this again?:*
I would consider using this again in the future.

*Cossie's verdict?:*
It's quite hard to give a verdict on a wheel cleaner as they either work or they don't and a lot is down to personal preference. Having said that, my alloys are now clean, the product smells quite good (in comparison to some others on the market) and the cost is quite acceptable. I think that this would fit quite happily into many detailing bags.

*Anything I would change?:*

There are one or two things I would look to change.
Firstly I would look to add a 5ltr option to the line up as I usually buy in the 5ltr volume.

Secondly I found the trigger system quite annoying as I kept nudging the valve/lever to shut it off, personally I prefer the standard trigger with the nozzle that turns on the end. That being said others may not have the same issue as me.

Thanks for reading, if you have any questions feel free to ask.

Cheers

Cossiecol

"DW has followed the Manufacturers Instructions and accepts no responsibility to any circumstances arising from any member using these products or following this test "


----------

